# Elmer's Geared #5



## weez (Dec 15, 2013)

Here is my completed Elmer's Geared steam engine.  It is my sixth Elmer's engine.  It runs very well on little air.  I can even run it on breath power.  The build thread can be found here.


----------



## weez (Dec 15, 2013)

Here is the video of it running.

[ame]http://youtu.be/g40iBVre2k0[/ame]


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 15, 2013)

Very cool!  I like the sound.  It seems different from many other air operated engines,

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## chucketn (Dec 15, 2013)

Very nice, Weez! Well done!

Chuck


----------



## Swifty (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks great, and runs well.

Paul.


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sweet.  Nice lines and a great runner too.  Ralph


----------



## dreeves (Dec 15, 2013)

Great looking and runner. 

Dave

P.s.  Don't feel bad on the reverse build. I build my upshur farm backwards.


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 15, 2013)

Excellent job and a very cool engine. I feel like I almost have to add that to my must build list but I fear it's already longer than my remaining lifespan...


----------



## purpleknif (Dec 16, 2013)

Very nice indeed !


----------



## weez (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the compliments.



dreeves said:


> Great looking and runner.
> 
> Dave
> 
> P.s.  Don't feel bad on the reverse build. I build my upshur farm backwards.



Dave, I'd like to say that I intentionally built it this way but I countersunk the wrong side of the base.  This ended up being the biggest (actually only) mistake on this build, so I can't complain.


----------



## Inky Engines (Dec 21, 2013)

Weez

I've followed this build throughout - very impressive.  I particularly like the 'unique' flywheel design, and the engine's superb slow running capability.

Kind regards

Geoff at Inky Engines


----------



## Sshire (Dec 21, 2013)

Weez
Great job. The smooth, slow speed running shows how well it's built. You can make pretty much any crappy build run if you give it enough air. Bravo!
I know how touchy the gear alignment is from building Bill Reichart's Epicyclic. The spur gear that revolves inside the internal tooth gear is the major source of binding with these. There is one position where is moves perfectly and about a thousand where it doesn't.
Great job!


----------



## weez (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you Geoff and Stan for the compliments.  This engine is by far my best runner.  I anticipated possibly having binding issues with the gears so I made a jig to hold everything in alignment when attaching the gear arm to the rotating gear.  This ensured that the teeth would mesh perfectly once the engine was assembled.


----------



## gus (Dec 22, 2013)

Run very well and no knocking. I like the dead slow crank. 


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## winklmj (Aug 1, 2014)

I like it!


----------

